# media player will not play video clip



## Brianw (Aug 9, 2004)

i cannot play a video clip with no media players it has a .avi file on the end.can anyone help please


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If it won't play in WMP or VLC Media Player or in Quicktime player its probably a corrupted file or using a non-standard dimension or there's something quirky about the codec used.

If you made the video clip yourself, let us know what editor or converter you used and at what settings. If you didn't make it then get the program Gspot 2.7a and use it to analyze the structure of the video clip to determine what the dimensions are and codecs in use.


----------



## Brianw (Aug 9, 2004)

hi Fairnooks
it wont play in them players you mentioned i am not that good at this stuff, so bare with me. the clip was a security video which shows a fork truck accident and i want to show it on my lap top as an example, but not having any joy at all. could you elaborate on that peace of advice.
thanx Brian


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You'll need to find out what format the security recorder uses, and make sure you have the proper CODEC installed. I install security video systems professionally, and I've seen systems that use any combination of DivX, MPEG (1, 2 or 4), Motion JPEG (M-JPEG), Windows Media Video, and some that use their own proprietary formats and can export to any CODECs you have installed (some really old ones will even export to Indeo, RLE-1, and all manner of now-obsolete CODECs).

Keep in mind that "AVI" (audio-video interleave) is a pretty generic video format in itself, and in itself doesn't tell you what CODEC (coder/decoder) was actually used to compress it. This is why you need to find out what that particular recorder uses.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and install *K-Lite Codec Pack 4.00* - full or standard.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/K-Lite_Codec_Pack_Full_d4844.html

http://majorgeeks.com/K-Lite_Codec_Pack_Standard_d4620.html

It should provide you with all the codecs that you need for playing video and audio clips.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You have to be careful with some of these "codec packs" - some have been known to mess things up. One I installed once borked my DirectDraw and I had to reinstall clean to get it working again.

Also, if the DVR is using a proprietary codec, a pack like that isn't likely to have it... hence the need to find out specifically what that DVR uses.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The K-Lite codec pack has worked fine for me in every computer that I've installed it in. It allows me to play DVD movies in Windows Media Player without having to buy and use a program such as CyberLink PowerDVD or InterVideo WinDVD.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

We're not talking about DVDs though, we're talking about security video that may well be in a proprietary format.


----------



## Brianw (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

downloaded codecs as you said and got this response when i tried to play clip.
it opened Media Player Classic and gave me this error message

E:\Forklift-Jack\R-085305-090806-02646.avi::Video 0

Media Type 0:
--------------------------
Video: IV50 384x288 25.00fps 366Kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Video {73646976-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {30355649-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_VideoInfo {05589F80-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 59160
cbFormat: 88

VIDEOINFOHEADER:
rcSource: (0,0)-(0,0)
rcTarget: (0,0)-(0,0)
dwBitRate: 366275
dwBitErrorRate: 0
AvgTimePerFrame: 400000

BITMAPINFOHEADER:
biSize: 40
biWidth: 384
biHeight: 288
biPlanes: 1
biBitCount: 24
biCompression: IV50
biSizeImage: 8532
biXPelsPerMeter: 0
biYPelsPerMeter: 0
biClrUsed: 0
biClrImportant: 0

pbFormat:
0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0020: c3 96 05 00 00 00 00 00 80 1a 06 00 00 00 00 00 Ã.............
0030: 28 00 00 00 80 01 00 00 20 01 00 00 01 00 18 00 (...... .......
0040: 49 56 35 30 54 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 IV50T!..........
0050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I always uncheck the Windows Media Player Classic entry at the top of the list so it doesn't get installed with the rest of the entries.

I have Windows Media Player 11 installed.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Brianw, can you at least find out what brand of DVR this clip was recorded on?


----------

